# SALE: Eibach and Sparco Wheel Spacers - 17mm and 25mm (MADE IN EUROPE - NOT IN CHINA)



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

The guy that has made a great name for himself in the South and Central Texas area rolling fenders (my feedback HERE and HERE and HERE speaks for itself) is now offering you the same great pricing and service on Eibach and Sparco Wheel Spacer. For those of you looking to do a set of wheels with an offset that might not agree with your factory fenders (or even brake calipers that might be rubbing), or for those that simply want a more aggressive look by adding wheel spacers, I keep a good amount of the following spacers on the shelf for select Audi, BMW (only E30 on the shelf at this time - and low inventory of 25mm for other select Bimmers), Infiniti (G35), Nissan (350Z), Mini Cooper and some MK2 and MK3 (4x100) Volkswagen models on various sizes, from 5mm to 25mm. These are all located in Northeast San Antonio and are *quality* European-made Eibach and Sparco Wheel Spacers -- not some Chinese-made eBay stuff. All spacers will come in factory Eibach and Sparco boxes -- 100% GENUINE! These are picked up prices -- USPS Priority Shipping is an extra $5 to $10 (lower 48), depending on where you're located at. PayPal and all major credit cards accepted. You can message me here through the Vortex or text 210.677.5522 with any questions or to place an order.

• Audi
• BMW
• Infiniti
• Mini
• Nissan
• Porsche
• Volkswagen

(EIBACH) - BMW and VOLKSWAGEN

- 5mm: $64.95
- 8mm: $74.95
- 15mm $119.95
- 20mm $119.95

* 1985-1992 Golf
* 1980-1992 Jetta
* 1975-1984 Rabbit
* 1995-2002 Cabrio
* 1975-1988 Scirocco
* 1997-1998 Golf TDI
* 1993-1998 Golf 2.0L
* 1997-1998 Jetta TDI
* 1980-1994 Cabriolet
* 1993-1998 Jetta 2.0L
* 1984-1985 BMW 318i
* 1987-1991 BMW 325i
* 1984-1987 BMW 325e
* 1991-1999 BMW 318is
* 1995-1997 Passat TDI
* 1987-1991 BMW 325ix
* 1990-1993 Passat 16V
* 1995-1997 Passat 2.0L
* 1990-1992 Corrado G60
----------------------------------------

(EIBACH) - AUDI and VOLKSWAGEN

- 25mm: $144.95

* 2012 Golf R
* 2009-up CC
* 2007-up Eos
* 2006-up GTI
* 2010-up Golf
* 2005-up Jetta
* 2008 Golf R32
* 2006-up Audi A3
* 2006-2009 Rabbit
* 2002-2008 Audi A4
* 2004-2009 Audi S4
* 1998-2004 Audi A6
* 2005-2011 Audi A6
* 2006-2008 Audi RS4

----------------------------------------

(EIBACH) - MINI COOPER

- 5mm: $74.95
- 15mm: $124.95
- 25mm: $124.95

* 6/2001-2/2002 Mini Cooper
* 3/2002-2006 Mini Cooper S

----------------------------------------

(EIBACH) - PORSCHE and VOLKSWAGEN

- 15mm: $144.95

* 1996-2012 Porsche Boxster
* 2003-2015 Porsche Cayenne
* 2004-2015 Volkswagen Touareg

----------------------------------------

(EIBACH) - BMW

- 30mm: $139.95

* 1996-1999 M3
* 1/1988-3/1997 525i 6-CYL
* 4/1996-2000 Z3 E36 4-CYL
* 10/1996-2003 Z3 M Roadster and M Coupe E36
* 3/1995-2000 750iL E38 V12 (Including S-Level)
* 1990-1997 840ci/840i/850i E31 8-CYL and 12-CYL
* 6/1992-4/1999 325i/328i 6-CYL (Excluding Convertible)
* 6/1992-4/1999 325i/328i 6-CYL (Excluding Convertible)
* 1/1988-3/1997 525i/535i 6-CYL (Excluding 4V-M50 TU)
* 10/1998-2002 Z3 Coupe,E36 6-CYL (Excluding M Coupe)
* 1982-1988 528e/533i/535i E28 6-CYL M20 (Excluding M5)
* 3/1988-6/1994 735i E32 6-CYL (Excluding S-Level Models)
* 1/1992-3/1997 530i/540i E34 V8 (Including S-Level Models)
* 4/1997-2002 Z3 Roadster E36 6-CYL (Excluding M Roadster)
* 10/1992-09/1994 740i/740iL E32 V8 (Including S-Level Models)
* 12/1990-4/1999 318i 4-CYL (Excluding Convertible and Compact)
* 1983-1990 633csi/635csi E24 (Excluding S-Level Models and M6)
* 12/1990-4/1999 318is 4-CYL (Excluding Convertible and Compact)
* 7/1994-2001 740i E38 V8 (Incl. iL Models; Excluding S-Level Models)

----------------------------------------

(EIBACH) - INFINITI and NISSAN

- 15mm: $99.95

* Infiniti G35
* Infiniti G37
* Infiniti Q50
* Infiniti Q60
* Nissan 350Z
* Nissan 370Z
* Nissan 300ZX
* Nissan Skyline

----------------------------------------

(SPARCO) - BMW and VOLKSWAGEN

- 5mm: $44.95

* 1985-1998 Golf
* 1980-1984 Jetta
* 1985-1998 Jetta
* 1975-1984 Rabbit
* 1995-2002 Cabrio
* 1975-1988 Scirocco
* 1980-1993 Cabriolet
* 1995-1997 Passat 8V
* 1984-1985 BMW 318i
* 1987-1991 BMW 325i
* 1995-1997 Passat TDI
* 1984-1987 BMW 325e
* 1991-1999 BMW 318is
* 1990-1993 Passat 16V
* 1987-1991 BMW 325ix
* 1990-1992 Corrado G60

----------------------------------------

(SPARCO) - AUDI and VOLKSWAGEN

- 17mm: $84.95

* 2009-up CC
* 2007-up Eos
* 2010-up Golf
* 2005-up Jetta
* 2008 Golf R32
* 2006-2014 GTI
* 2006-up Audi A3
* 2012-2013 Golf R
* 1998-2010 Passat
* 2006-2009 Rabbit
* 2002-2008 Audi A4
* 2004-2009 Audi S4
* 2005-2011 Audi A6
* 1998-2004 Audi A6
* 2006-2008 Audi RS4


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Ask about 20% off deal on Eibach Wheel Spacers when combining with B&G RS1 Coilovers.

CURRENT SPECIAL: $549.95 plus $45 for shipping (MADE IN EUROPE -- WITH LIFETIME WARRANTY). A deal no one else can touch.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate all your orders this week. Keep in mind that we reply FAST FAST FAST to emails to [email protected]

Also, don't forget that we also ship these items FAST FAST FAST for those looking for great products at a great price.

- ARP
- Koni
- H&R
- B&G
- Tein
- Forge
- Momo
- Air Lift
- Eibach
- Samco
- Sparco
- Bilstein
- StopTech
- Neuspeed
- OEM Parts
- BC Racing
- CX Racing
- Hawk Pads
- Power Slot
- Revo Technik
- Magnaflow Exhaust
- Prothane Polyurethane


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Feel free to PM us or text (210-377-5522) for a quick response.

Check our reviews on Google and Facebook -- our customer service is the best around.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Feel free to contact us anytime!

* PHONE: 210-677-5522
* EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate the business, folks.

Don't forget that you can email us at [email protected] for the quickest response.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year, folks.

We appreciate the orders. Be sure to message us here on the 'Tex about deals on:

- Brakes from Hawk, ATE, Brembo and more!
- Exhaust goodies from Magnaflow and Techtonics!
- Suspension from Bilstein, KONI, B&G and NEUSPEED!
- OEM parts like timing belt kits, ignition parts and more!

We have great deals and will not be undersold. Thanks for the continued support.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate the business, folks. 

Remember to feel free to send us a PM if we can help in any way.


----------

